# Do you ever forget?



## Mike Fox (Aug 9, 2017)

A couple of years ago I wrote about an hour worth of music. I can remember writing about 30% of it, but have zero recollection of composing the rest of it. I don't do drugs, I get plenty of exercise/sleep, and I don't have any memory issues in general. This is the only time I don't remember writing my own music.

Does this ever happen to you?


----------



## JohnG (Aug 9, 2017)

I know what you mean!

I have no idea how the meat cleaver got into my hands or where all those body parts came from -- you can imagine how chagrined I was trying to explain to the police. I felt like such a goof!


----------



## Replicant (Aug 9, 2017)

Man, I don't remember what I ate for dinner yesterday.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Aug 9, 2017)

This is a regular occurrence for me. Especially with pieces I write for other people.

Psychology calls it _Flow_.


----------



## pmcrockett (Aug 9, 2017)

I once wrote a piece of music for soundalike practice and several years later remembered the piece I'd written but not the piece it had been modeled after. I had a moment of great confusion upon rewatching a certain triple-A blockbuster movie and hearing a cue that sounded uncannily like my own music.


----------



## Sopris (Aug 9, 2017)

If I listen to stuff from years ago I often find myself dissecting my own music, it feels like someone else wrote it, a very strange feeling thats for sure.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 9, 2017)

mikefox789 said:


> I don't do drugs, I get plenty of exercise/sleep, and I don't have any memory issues in general.



Therein lies the problem.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 9, 2017)

Do you mean that you can't recall the process of writing a particular piece of music, or that you forgot about the music itself?

I hardly remember composing any of my music. I know I did it, but when and how, I have no idea.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Aug 10, 2017)

There are some pieces I can't forget writing them because I am enjoying them but when composing pieces I'm not feeling very much, I go into autopilot and sort of forget it...


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 10, 2017)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Do you mean that you can't recall the process of writing a particular piece of music, or that you forgot about the music itself?
> 
> I hardly remember composing any of my music. I know I did it, but when and how, I have no idea.


I don't recall the actual writing process.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 10, 2017)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> There are some pieces I can't forget writing them because I am enjoying them but when composing pieces I'm not feeling very much, I go into autopilot and sort of forget it...


This may actually explain it.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm sorry what was the question again?


----------



## Saxer (Aug 11, 2017)

Sometimes I wish I could forget what I wrote...


----------



## Kejero (Aug 11, 2017)

Happens all the time, usually after a stretch of days or weeks working on the same project, where every day becomes part of one blurry memory. I also tend to forget where I left off on a particular project, only to revisit it a few weeks later and be pleasantly surprised by how far I'd already gotten.

But for the last year or so I've been keeping a log of all the work I'm doing on a daily basis, so my brain's not even making an effort to remember. Just gotta remember to keep that log up-to-date of course...


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 11, 2017)

usually i recognise my writing. but in many cases I have no recollection of the actual piece of music. happens all the time when i write under pressure.


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Aug 18, 2017)

Every piece I write at the time of writing and when I revisit, goes round and round and round in my head non-stop and is often still there the moment I wake up. It's the thing I dislike most about composing. I suspect however I don't write as much as many of the rest of you here ( I tend to finish about 2 things per week - a commercial or library piece) and maybe it's different for people who can plough through many things per week.


----------



## Tiko (Aug 19, 2017)

I improvise on the piano a lot, and sometimes record it. I then forget about it, but when I listen back I remember exactly that moment, that day, how I felt. Exactly what note is going to be the next. Even if it's something I recorded 5 or 10 years ago. It's like a diary to me.


----------

